# un altro motivo per eliminare il faccialibro



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Era da un po' che non aprivo Facebook, ma con l'accumularsi delle notifiche oggi avevo deciso di dargli un'occhiata fugace. Sapevo che entrare in pieno periodo natalizio per me sarebbe stato deleterio, ma trovarmi tra le notizie i selfie di LEI col nuovo carciofone mentre addobbano l'albero ha fatto accrescere ulteriore disprezzo per le feste che verranno.
Vaffanculo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non aprivo Facebook, ma con l'accumularsi delle notifiche oggi avevo deciso di dargli un'occhiata fugace. Sapevo che entrare in pieno periodo natalizio per me sarebbe stato deleterio, ma trovarmi tra le notizie i selfie di LEI col nuovo carciofone mentre addobbano l'albero ha fatto accrescere ulteriore disprezzo per le feste che verranno.
> Vaffanculo
> View attachment 11049


Mi dispiace Ryo, cancellare l'amicizia ? la vedi difficile ?


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non aprivo Facebook, ma con l'accumularsi delle notifiche oggi avevo deciso di dargli un'occhiata fugace. Sapevo che entrare in pieno periodo natalizio per me sarebbe stato deleterio, ma trovarmi tra le notizie i selfie di LEI col nuovo carciofone mentre addobbano l'albero ha fatto accrescere ulteriore disprezzo per le feste che verranno.
> Vaffanculo
> View attachment 11049


Non si scrive vaffanculo, troppo educato.
Si scrive VAFFANCULOOOOOOOOOOO.

Comunque ha ragione fiammetta, meglio evitare con tutti i mezzi arrivi di foto anche casuali.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Ryo, cancellare l'amicizia ? la vedi difficile ?


Mi sa che con tutti gli amici in comune dovrei proprio oscurarla per non vedere più nulla...
Però anche lei un minimo do sensibilità manco per il cazzo...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi sa che con tutti gli amici in comune dovrei proprio oscurarla per non vedere più nulla...
> Però anche lei un minimo do sensibilità manco per il cazzo...


Che non abbia una spiccatissima sensibilità credo che lo abbia dimostrato durante il funerale della madre. Puoi sempre scordarti di facebook per un altro po' di tempo


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non si scrive vaffanculo, troppo educato.
> Si scrive VAFFANCULOOOOOOOOOOO.


Negli ambienti virtuali evito di scrivere parolacce, già così per me è tanto. Sono furioso, vado a prender freddo portando i cani, così sbollisco un po'...


----------



## Sheva07 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non aprivo Facebook, ma con l'accumularsi delle notifiche oggi avevo deciso di dargli un'occhiata fugace. Sapevo che entrare in pieno periodo natalizio per me sarebbe stato deleterio, ma trovarmi tra le notizie i *selfie* di LEI col nuovo carciofone mentre addobbano l'albero ha fatto accrescere ulteriore disprezzo per le feste che verranno.
> Vaffanculo
> View attachment 11049



Si chiamano autoscatti.


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi sa che con tutti gli amici in comune dovrei proprio oscurarla per non vedere più nulla...
> Però anche lei un minimo do sensibilità manco per il cazzo...


No. Ma l'aveva già dimostrato.
Puoi togliere dalla sezione notizie gli amici in comune e cancellare lei.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No. Ma l'aveva già dimostrato.
> Puoi togliere dalla sezione notizie gli amici in comune e cancellare lei.


Va beh, ma mi sembra da bambini dell'asilo. Io non ho fatto niente, perché devo cancellare, nascondere, evitare? 
Mi sa che come mi suggerisce Fiammetta non ci entro più finché non finiscono le feste natalizie, almeno non mi faccio ulteriormente il sangue amaro...


----------



## Tessa (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non aprivo Facebook, ma con l'accumularsi delle notifiche oggi avevo deciso di dargli un'occhiata fugace. Sapevo che entrare in pieno periodo natalizio per me sarebbe stato deleterio, ma trovarmi tra le notizie i selfie di LEI col nuovo carciofone mentre addobbano l'albero ha fatto accrescere ulteriore disprezzo per le feste che verranno.
> Vaffanculo
> View attachment 11049


Ryoga forse te l'ho gia' chiesto ma non so se mi hai risposto. Avete figli?
Perche' se non li avete rimane una schiacciasassi insensibile ma vabbe'. Se li avete e dopo due mesi fa la famiglia felice a Natale con l'altro insieme ai bambini e' da interdire.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ryoga forse te l'ho gia' chiesto ma non so se mi hai risposto. Avete figli?
> Perche' se non li avete rimane una schiacciasassi insensibile ma vabbe'. Se li avete e dopo due mesi fa la famiglia felice a Natale con l'altro insieme ai bambini e' da internare.


Ciao Tessa, no non abbiamo figli.


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Tessa, no non abbiamo figli.


data la situazione, meglio così


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> data la situazione, meglio così


Te ormai non perdi occasione di trasformare qualsiasi cosa in un thread da quando ti fanno i complimenti per i titoli che metti [emoji28] 
Va beh ridiamoci su, intanto vado a congelare portando i cuccioli a passeggio...


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Te ormai non perdi occasione di trasformare qualsiasi cosa in un thread da quando ti fanno i complimenti per i titoli che metti [emoji28]
> Va beh ridiamoci su, intanto vado a congelare portando i cuccioli a passeggio...


mi fanno i complimenti per i titoli?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Tessa, no non abbiamo figli.


e allora ELIMINALA! Ma non da Facebook, eliminala dalla tua vita... vorrei dire una parolaccia, ma non si può. Certo mi dispiace dirtelo ma sta donna ha la sensibilità di un muflone.
Non riesco proprio a capire come si fa...
scusa sono un tipo piuttosto irascibile


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e allora ELIMINALA! Ma non da Facebook, eliminala dalla tua vita... vorrei dire una parolaccia, ma non si può. Certo mi dispiace dirtelo ma sta donna ha la sensibilità di un muflone.
> Non riesco proprio a capire come si fa...
> scusa sono un tipo piuttosto irascibile


Adesso ero in giro coi cuccioli, mi arriva un messaggio su WA.
Guardo il telefono, è lei che mi chiede: "se non sei già in giro passo a prendere i pelosi" (i miei cani).
Cazzo, lo sa che venerdì arrivo a casa alle 17.30, e i cuccioli che son da soli dalle 14 non vedono l'ora di uscire. Che cazzo ti costa se fai tardi di mandarmi un messaggio PRIMA che torno a casa? E con questa qui ci dovevo fare dei figli? 
Sono furioso...


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Adesso ero in giro coi cuccioli, mi arriva un messaggio su WA.
> Guardo il telefono, è lei che mi chiede: "se non sei già in giro passo a prendere i pelosi" (i miei cani).
> Cazzo, lo sa che venerdì arrivo a casa alle 17.30, e i cuccioli che son da soli dalle 14 non vedono l'ora di uscire. Che cazzo ti costa se fai tardi di mandarmi un messaggio PRIMA che torno a casa? E con questa qui ci dovevo fare dei figli?
> Sono furioso...


E ci credo Ryo. Ci credo assai.....
Un abbraccio solidale! E tu sai perché


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E ci credo Ryo. Ci credo assai.....
> Un abbraccio solidale! E tu sai perché


[emoji8]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Adesso ero in giro coi cuccioli, mi arriva un messaggio su WA.
> Guardo il telefono, è lei che mi chiede: "se non sei già in giro passo a prendere i pelosi" (i miei cani).
> Cazzo, lo sa che venerdì arrivo a casa alle 17.30, e i cuccioli che son da soli dalle 14 non vedono l'ora di uscire. Che cazzo ti costa se fai tardi di mandarmi un messaggio PRIMA che torno a casa? E con questa qui ci dovevo fare dei figli?
> Sono furioso...


Ecco incazzarti, questo accelera il processo di allontanamento emotivo. hai risposto al WA ? O lasci cadere ? ( io seguirei la seconda strada )


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Adesso ero in giro coi cuccioli, mi arriva un messaggio su WA.
> Guardo il telefono, è lei che mi chiede: "se non sei già in giro passo a prendere i pelosi" (i miei cani).
> Cazzo, lo sa che venerdì arrivo a casa alle 17.30, e i cuccioli che son da soli dalle 14 non vedono l'ora di uscire. Che cazzo ti costa se fai tardi di mandarmi un messaggio PRIMA che torno a casa? E con questa qui ci dovevo fare dei figli?
> Sono furioso...


Fai bene ad essere furioso...dille che non ti serve il suo aiuto con i vostri figli pelosi (una mia amica chiama così il suo cane). Anzi con i tuoi figli pelosi....


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco incazzarti, questo accelera il processo di allontanamento emotivo. hai risposto al WA ? O lasci cadere ? ( io seguirei la seconda strada )


Ho risposto.
Per la prima volta da quando mi ha lasciato le ho risposto in maniera piccata. Ero troppo incazzato per lasciar correre. E lei si è scusata scrivendo che OGGI ha lavorato. Come se io sapessi che cosa combina, non mi dice più nulla da quando se ne è andata...
Le avevo lasciato le chiavi di casa apposta perché così finché non trovava lavoro al pomeriggio mentre io sono al mio di lavoro lei può andare a prendere i cuccioli. Praticamente passa se va bene la metà dei giorni, ovviamente il weekend loro non sanno nemmeno che esista [emoji29] 
E sarei io quello irresponsabile (una delle tante farneticazioni che mi ha vomitato addosso per giustificare la sua scelta)...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi fanno i complimenti per i titoli?


Di sicuro l'ho visto nel thread che hai fatto per Danny [emoji6]


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryo quando è finita con J ho cancellato 179 persone da fb. Lei, tutta la sua famiglia e tutte le persone legate a lei. Mandai un messaggio di saluto e di spiegazione e arrivederci e grazie. Non potevo vivere coi patemi d'animo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ryo quando è finita con J ho cancellato 179 persone da fb. Lei, tutta la sua famiglia e tutte le persone legate a lei. Mandai un messaggio di saluto e di spiegazione e arrivederci e grazie. Non potevo vivere coi patemi d'animo.


Non ci riesco. Ci sono persone per me importanti nelle amicizie che abbiamo in comune. Adesso sono furioso ma mi passa, e continuo ad avere i contatti con le persone che voglio.
Se ne è andata via lei, io non devo rinunciare a nulla per causa sua...


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ho risposto.
> Per la prima volta da quando mi ha lasciato le ho risposto in maniera piccata. Ero troppo incazzato per lasciar correre. E lei si è scusata scrivendo che OGGI ha lavorato. Come se io sapessi che cosa combina, non mi dice più nulla da quando se ne è andata...
> Le avevo lasciato le chiavi di casa apposta perché così finché non trovava lavoro al pomeriggio mentre io sono al mio di lavoro lei può andare a prendere i cuccioli. Praticamente passa se va bene la metà dei giorni, ovviamente il weekend loro non sanno nemmeno che esista [emoji29]
> E sarei io quello irresponsabile (una delle tante farneticazioni che mi ha vomitato addosso per giustificare la sua scelta)...


Ciao Ryo.
Il dolore va esternato. E la rabbia pure.
Anche per queste piccole cose.. secondo me dovresti buttarle fuori, se non l'hai fatto ancora. Se non con lei, su di lei. Anche se non c'è recezione dall'altra parte.
A tenerle dentro crescono, e diventano rovi...
Scusami l'intromissione. Opinione da bamboccia


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Adesso ero in giro coi cuccioli, mi arriva un messaggio su WA.
> Guardo il telefono, è lei che mi chiede: "se non sei già in giro passo a prendere i pelosi" (i miei cani).
> Cazzo, lo sa che venerdì arrivo a casa alle 17.30, e i cuccioli che son da soli dalle 14 non vedono l'ora di uscire. Che cazzo ti costa se fai tardi di mandarmi un messaggio PRIMA che torno a casa? E con questa qui ci dovevo fare dei figli?
> Sono furioso...


Sono contenta che tu stia iniziando a guardare....

pulizie?...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu stia iniziando a guardare....
> 
> pulizie?...


Le ho scritto anche quello, se non passa a breve faccio io [emoji6] 
Te come è andata la serata di ballo?


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non aprivo Facebook, ma con l'accumularsi delle notifiche oggi avevo deciso di dargli un'occhiata fugace. Sapevo che entrare in pieno periodo natalizio per me sarebbe stato deleterio, ma trovarmi tra le notizie i selfie di LEI col nuovo carciofone mentre addobbano l'albero ha fatto accrescere ulteriore disprezzo per le feste che verranno.
> Vaffanculo
> View attachment 11049


Vedi ryo,le storie finiscono,l'amore finisce,ma il rispetto e la sensibilità per le persone alle quali abbiamo voluto bene non dovrebbe mai cessare.....!
Ne esce male lei,veramente.


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Le ho scritto anche quello, se non passa a breve faccio io [emoji6]
> Te come è andata la serata di ballo?


per breve cosa intendi?

fare tu...a me sembra una forma di Cura, per te stesso...una sorta di saluto tutto tuo...a me aveva fatto bene...

ma ognuno è a sè..solo non fare passare troppo tempo nella sospensione...

Una figata la serata!!!
non sapevo mi piacesse quel ballare lì...anche se mi sono sentita una idiota per praticamente tutta la sera...ma ci sta..in effetti era idiota il mio corpo in quel muoversi...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> per breve cosa intendi?
> 
> fare tu...a me sembra una forma di Cura, per te stesso...una sorta di saluto tutto tuo...a me aveva fatto bene...
> 
> ...


Che le do qualche giorno, poi faccio io [emoji57] 
Cosa avrei dato per vederti [emoji23]


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che le do qualche giorno, poi faccio io [emoji57]
> Cosa avrei dato per vederti [emoji23]


:up::up::up:

....alla terza media...ero una ballerina provetta!!!.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...

edit: pulire fuori, a volte pulisce anche dentro...o almeno da la stura...per iniziare a farlo...e al netto il movimento è TUO..e penso che questo sia importante più di tutto...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi ryo,le storie finiscono,l'amore finisce,ma il rispetto e la sensibilità per le persone alle quali abbiamo voluto bene non dovrebbe mai cessare.....!
> Ne esce male lei,veramente.


Non capisco davvero il suo modo di comportarsi di questo periodo. Sembra quasi che voglia farsi odiare [emoji29] 
O come mi ha detto qualcuno ero io che stavo insieme con un'idea di lei, che non era lei, perché forse lei è questa qua...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> ....alla terza media...ero una ballerina provetta!!!.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...


Lo sai che mi stai mandando in vacca il thread col tuo cazzeggio?

...


[emoji57] 


Grazie, mi serviva sorridere un po', e immaginarti mentre ti dinoccoli in una serie di evoluzioni di danza che non conosci è tanta roba [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo sai che mi stai mandando in vacca il thread col tuo cazzeggio?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Ho messo l'edit serio

e pensato...

non ero molto dinoccolata sai...anzi..piuttosto legnosa direi...ma in un qualche modo misterioso deve essere risultato simpatico...che ho bevuto gratis tutta sera...(o forse hanno provato ad eliminarmi stordendomi con l'alcol)

sai....penso che guardare questa parte di lei che stai vedendo sia un passaggio importante...poi probabilmente unirai le immagini che avevi...quando sarà intera nel tuo sguardo...penso che ti sentirai libero...è un po' come sbucciare una cipolla, guardare l'altro che perde gli strati che ha avuto fino al momento in cui non si iniziano a vedere gli altri...

l'importante è non dimenticare che sono strati e solo tutti insieme descrivono l'interezza...e l'interezza solleva..per la mia esperienza


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non capisco davvero il suo modo di comportarsi di questo periodo. Sembra quasi che voglia farsi odiare.


J quando mi lasciò mi disse "devo farmi odiare per farti smettere di amarmi? ". Era convinta che così facendo l'avrei dimenticata prima. Quando ho scoperto i tradimenti l'ho odiata eppure non ho smesso di amarla ancora a lungo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho messo l'edit serio
> 
> e pensato...
> 
> ...


Ecco, sei tornata la prolissa di sempre, ti preferivo ballerina [emoji23] 
Scherzi a parte, grazie del consiglio,   mi serve davvero vedere lei in tutta la sua interezza, probabilmente una parte la celavo a me stesso per convincermi di una lei che forse non è mai stata [emoji4]


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> J quando mi lasciò mi disse "devo farmi odiare per farti smettere di amarmi? ". Era convinta che così facendo l'avrei dimenticata prima. Quando ho scoperto i tradimenti l'ho odiata eppure non ho smesso di amarla ancora a lungo.


Lei non mi dirà mai una cosa del genere, anzi conoscendola non mi affronterà mai in maniera serena guardandomi in faccia...
Devo essere io a vederla per come è, e col tempo imparare a fare a meno dei sentimenti che provo per lei...


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco, sei tornata la prolissa di sempre, ti preferivo ballerina [emoji23]
> Scherzi a parte, grazie del consiglio,   mi serve davvero vedere lei in tutta la sua interezza, probabilmente una parte la celavo a me stesso per convincermi di una lei che forse non è mai stata [emoji4]


la prolissità vince su tutto

non penso tu la celassi...semplicemente vedevi quello che potevi concederti di vedere...penso che il nostro sguardo sull'altro dipenda in larga misura dallo sguardo che riusciamo ad avere su noi stessi...quindi concentrati sulle parti che stai svelando di te attraverso lo svelare lei...sono quelle che permettono di imparare, secondo me e per la mia esperienza....

e il dolore, mentre si impara, diventa dolore utile...anche questo è importante, che se è utile rende valore di sè...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> la prolissità vince su tutto[emoji14]
> 
> non penso tu la celassi...semplicemente vedevi quello che potevi concederti di vedere...penso che il nostro sguardo sull'altro dipenda in larga misura dallo sguardo che riusciamo ad avere su noi stessi...quindi concentrati sulle parti che stai svelando di te attraverso lo svelare lei...sono quelle che permettono di imparare, secondo me e per la mia esperienza....
> 
> e il dolore, mentre si impara, diventa dolore utile...anche questo è importante, che se è utile rende valore di sè...


La parte del dolore è molto bella, quanto vera, ne farò tesoro [emoji4] 

Un piccolo appunto: è un paio di post che puntualizzi il "secondo me, per la mia esperienza" ma onestamente lo sai che capisco che quello che mi scrivi si basa sulla tua esperienza [emoji6]


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La parte del dolore è molto bella, quanto vera, ne farò tesoro [emoji4]
> 
> Un piccolo appunto: è un paio di post che puntualizzi il "secondo me, per la mia esperienza" ma onestamente lo sai che capisco che quello che mi scrivi si basa sulla tua esperienza [emoji6]




e hai ragione...mi sto aggirando fra manipolazione, vessazione e assoluti in questi giorni...mi sa che mettere "secondo me" serve più a me che a te in questo momento...concedimelo per qualche giorno, penso sia un passaggio...


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e hai ragione...mi sto aggirando fra manipolazione, vessazione e assoluti in questi giorni...mi sa che mettere "secondo me" serve più a me che a te in questo momento...concedimelo per qualche giorno, penso sia un passaggio...


Lo so, te lo concedo tranquilla [emoji4] ma visto che mi bacchetti per ogni cosa che scrivo, mi andava di stuzzicarti [emoji6]


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo so, te lo concedo tranquilla [emoji4] ma visto che mi bacchetti per ogni cosa che scrivo, *mi andava di stuzzicarti* [emoji6]



Lieta di servire..


----------



## georgemary (15 Dicembre 2015)

per me devi eliminarla da fb.
Ora è natale, ma capiteranno altre foto ed al momento queste foto a te faranno male.
Lei è insensibile, l'ha dimostrato al funerale, a parte essere insensibile con te, io non so neanche con che faccia, una appena separata dal marito si presenti al funerale con un altro. Ed anche ora che pubblichi subito foto su fb.
Non stiamo parlando di fidanzatini di 15 anni che ne passano uno dopo l'altro, ma di una coppia che era sposata.

Eliminala al più presto, bloccala, evita di poter stare male, non ha senso che tu non entra su fb per evitare di vedere foto, poi che non sei un assiduo visitatore...ok, ma diciamo che resta una privazione per una che non si merita un fico secco!


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> per me devi eliminarla da fb.
> Ora è natale, ma capiteranno altre foto ed al momento queste foto a te faranno male.
> Lei è insensibile, l'ha dimostrato al funerale, a parte essere insensibile con te, io non so neanche con che faccia, una appena separata dal marito si presenti al funerale con un altro. Ed anche ora che pubblichi subito foto su fb.
> Non stiamo parlando di fidanzatini di 15 anni che ne passano uno dopo l'altro, ma di una coppia che era sposata.
> ...


Hai ragione e ci sto seriamente pensando, grazie per l'appoggio [emoji5]


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

E con le foto e video di Natale pubblicati dall'idiota che si scopa mia moglie mi son deciso a rimuovere il contatto di lei su Facebook. A parte il fatto che non abbiano un minimo di tatto, quello che mi ha fatto decidere in tal senso è un messaggio di un'amica in comune in una foto LORO dove, ignara della separazione in atto, le ha scritto "fai gli auguri a *mio-nome*" taggandomi  [emoji29] 
Ma vaffanculo, che giorni di merda...


----------



## oro.blu (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> E con le foto e video di Natale pubblicati dall'idiota che si scopa mia moglie mi son deciso a rimuovere il contatto di lei su Facebook. A parte il fatto che non abbiano un minimo di tatto, quello che mi ha fatto decidere in tal senso è un messaggio di un'amica in comune in una foto LORO dove, ignara della separazione in atto, le ha scritto "fai gli auguri a *mio-nome*" taggandomi  [emoji29]
> Ma vaffanculo, che giorni di merda...



Ecco come dico sempre "facciamo morire" le persone che non ci meritano. Naturalmente è solo una finzione per la nostra testa, ma è efficace


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ecco come dico sempre "facciamo morire" le persone che non ci meritano. Naturalmente è solo una finzione per la nostra testa, ma è efficace


Stasera ne avevo le palle piene del clima natalizio e me ne sono stato in casa da solo a vedere un film pieno di sparatorie, sangue, torture e violenza. Meno male che c'è Tarantino, Django Unchained è un gran bel film da vedere a Natale [emoji16]


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> E con le foto e video di Natale pubblicati dall'idiota che si scopa mia moglie mi son deciso a rimuovere il contatto di lei su Facebook. A parte il fatto che non abbiano un minimo di tatto, quello che mi ha fatto decidere in tal senso è un messaggio di un'amica in comune in una foto LORO dove, ignara della separazione in atto, le ha scritto "fai gli auguri a *mio-nome*" taggandomi  [emoji29]
> Ma vaffanculo, che giorni di merda...


fammi capire.  l'amica in questione vede una foto della tua ex moglie con il ganzo e non si pone il problema del perchè nella foto natalizia ci sia lui e non tu?

e chiede pure a tua moglie di farti gli auguri?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fammi capire.  l'amica in questione vede una foto della tua ex moglie con il ganzo e non si pone il problema del perchè nella foto natalizia ci sia lui e non tu?
> 
> e chiede pure a tua moglie di farti gli auguri?


No, in una foto in cui lei festeggia a casa LORO è stata taggata da lui. Lei non pubblica le loro foto, lo fa l'imbecille, solo che anche se le pubblica lui ma tagga mia moglie a me e ai miei amici diventa visibile [emoji29] e in una foto una amica in comune siccome non sapeva (adesso lo sa) ha innocentemente augurato a lei e a me buone feste...


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2015)

porta pazienza, ma ho tutto il sangue concentrato nella fase digestiva.  quindi mi si rallenta la fase intellettiva.

in pratica tua moglie ed il ganzo già convivono?


vabbeh il resto è conferma del perchè non sarò mai sul faccialibro.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> E con le foto e video di Natale pubblicati dall'idiota che si scopa mia moglie mi son deciso a rimuovere il contatto di lei su Facebook. A parte il fatto che non abbiano un minimo di tatto, quello che mi ha fatto decidere in tal senso è un messaggio di un'amica in comune in una foto LORO dove, ignara della separazione in atto, le ha scritto "fai gli auguri a *mio-nome*" taggandomi  [emoji29]
> Ma vaffanculo, che giorni di merda...


Secondo me hai fatto bene, bacione !


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> porta pazienza, ma ho tutto il sangue concentrato nella fase digestiva.  quindi mi si rallenta la fase intellettiva.
> 
> in pratica tua moglie ed il ganzo già convivono?
> 
> ...


Convivono dalla sera che se ne è andata, l'idiota lo ha anche messo come evento importante su Faccialibro [emoji29] anche lui essendo del mio paese ha amici in comune con me, quindi certe stronzate che pubblica giocoforza le vengo a sapere... La mia indignazione non è riferita al fatto che festeggino, son cazzi loro. Ma o chiarisci CON TUTTI che te ne sei andata e stai con un altro, o non fai pubblicare foto e video al pirla in questione...


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me hai fatto bene, bacione !


Grazie Fiamma [emoji8]


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Convivono dalla sera che se ne è andata, l'idiota lo ha anche messo come evento importante su Faccialibro [emoji29] anche lui essendo del mio paese ha amici in comune con me, quindi certe stronzate che pubblica giocoforza le vengo a sapere... La mia indignazione non è riferita al fatto che festeggino, son cazzi loro. Ma o chiarisci CON TUTTI che te ne sei andata e stai con un altro, o non fai pubblicare foto e video al pirla in questione...


boh.  questa in pratica è uscita da una casa ed è entrata in un'altra dalla mattina alla sera.

capisco.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Convivono dalla sera che se ne è andata*, l'idiota lo ha anche messo come evento importante su Faccialibro [emoji29] anche lui essendo del mio paese ha amici in comune con me, quindi certe stronzate che pubblica giocoforza le vengo a sapere... La mia indignazione non è riferita al fatto che festeggino, son cazzi loro. Ma o chiarisci CON TUTTI che te ne sei andata e stai con un altro, o non fai pubblicare foto e video al pirla in questione...


Scusa ma non rammento o forse non ho letto, da quanto tempo aveva questa relazione con lui?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma non rammento o forse non ho letto, da quanto tempo aveva questa relazione con lui?


Bella domanda [emoji28] a sentire lei da un paio di mesi prima che me lo dicesse, quindi presumo agosto. Ma mi ha mentito, sono abbastanza certo che la cosa vada avanti da più tempo...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bella domanda [emoji28] a sentire lei da un paio di mesi prima che me lo dicesse, quindi presumo agosto. Ma mi ha mentito, sono abbastanza certo che la cosa vada avanti da più tempo...


embe' lo penserei anche io al tuo posto, vista la velocità con la quale si è riaccasata


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bella domanda [emoji28] a sentire lei da un paio di mesi prima che me lo dicesse, quindi presumo agosto. Ma mi ha mentito, sono abbastanza certo che la cosa vada avanti da più tempo...


è materialmente impossibile che la cosa andasse avanti solo da agosto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è materialmente impossibile che la cosa andasse avanti solo da agosto.


secondo me è un annetto buono, ma onestamente cambia poco.
Ha sbagliato tutto, ma proprio tutto. Ha sbagliato le modalità con cui è uscita dalla nostra relazione, la gestione della fine della sua attività, il non far presente a cose fatte ai miei familiari e amici (lei è arrivata dalla Toscana da sola ed è stata accolta come una di famiglia), vive come se improvvisamente si fosse creata una realtà alternativa [emoji29]


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Quindi l'uomo della sua vita l'ha trovato nella vostra  "metropoli"?
Ridici su!
Fa davvero ridere questa illusione diffusa di risolvere i propri problemi personali grazie all'incontro salvifico con la persona del destino trovata alla scrivania accanto o tra le poche nella fascia di età che vivono in zona.
Le relazioni si costruiscono con chi si ha la ventura di incontrare, ma bisogna avere chiaro che di una costruzione si tratta e non di un incontro fatale.
Chi si comporta come tua moglie non ha questa visione realistica.
Sei fortunato a non averla più accanto.


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> secondo me è un annetto buono, ma onestamente cambia poco.
> Ha sbagliato tutto, ma proprio tutto. Ha sbagliato le modalità con cui è uscita dalla nostra relazione, la gestione della fine della sua attività, il non far presente a cose fatte ai miei familiari e amici (lei è arrivata dalla Toscana da sola ed è stata accolta come una di famiglia), vive come se improvvisamente si fosse creata una realtà alternativa [emoji29]


Come siete messi con la separazione?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Come siete messi con la separazione?


Non abbiamo ancora iniziato le pratiche, ma da questo punto di vista non ci dovrebbero essere molti problemi...


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non abbiamo ancora iniziato le pratiche, ma da questo punto di vista non ci dovrebbero essere molti problemi...


Avete già stabilito i tempi?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Avete già stabilito i tempi?


Ne parliamo dopo le feste, non abbiamo fretta perché siamo in sintonia su come procedere e su chi tiene cosa...


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ne parliamo dopo le feste, non abbiamo fretta perché siamo in sintonia su come procedere e su chi tiene cosa...


Scusami ma la sperficialità della tua ex moglie risveglia in me sentimenti aggressivi, non tenere in minima considerazione l'altrui sofferenza a me fa' incazzare, e parecchio. cerca di uscirne prima possibilbile.
Sì, non credo tu avessi visto fino in fondo con chi stavi, se finisce lì è meglio per tutti, sei tutto sommato fortunato che se ne sia andata e che non avete figli.

Vuoi scommettere che fra qualche tempo finisce pure l'idilio con il re di FB.?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusami ma la sperficialità della tua ex moglie risveglia in me sentimenti aggressivi, non tenere in minima considerazione l'altrui sofferenza a me fa' incazzare, e parecchio. cerca di uscirne prima possibilbile.
> Sì, non credo tu avessi visto fino in fondo con chi stavi, se finisce lì è meglio per tutti, sei tutto sommato fortunato che se ne sia andata e che non avete figli.
> 
> Vuoi scommettere che fra qualche tempo finisce pure l'idilio con il re di FB.?


Questo non lo so, e onestamente a me non frega molto che stiano bene o no. 
Ti ringrazio per le tue parole, spero davvero di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle il prima possibile [emoji5]


----------

